# Confluence Gear Swap



## Swim team capt. (Jun 22, 2005)

*Confluence Kayaks 2nd Annual Boat Swap* is April 5th and 6th. This is the biggest Boat Swap in the Denver area. With tons of consignment boats to choose from, used paddles and gear, great deals on last year's leftover inventory this promises to be the sale of the year. Don't miss out on the deals. 
Take advantage of the *Push, Pull, Paddle it in Sale!* Get a $75 trade-in value on any retail kayak in the store, or $25 toward any of the sale priced kayaks- for any plastic kayak shell you bring in. That's right money for any plastic kayak we collect. If it has a hole, a crack, missing a seat, or a serial number we don't care. We can get them recycled and get them out of your garage. Use this as a chance to help the planet and yourself. Give us your junk, your old RPM or Dancer, and we can keep them from going into a landfill. 

Confluence Kayaks
303-433-3676


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Props to Confluence for taking the initiative on getting old boats recycled! This sounds like a great program, and it is great you are giving store credit as well. For those of us that have more than one cracked creeker waiting to be reborn into road surfacing or recycled fiber, is the credit towards a new boat cumulative, i.e. $150 with two boats?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I bet they'll give you 150 off of 2 boats.

Can folks bring in all types of gear? Seems most swaps discourage the smaller stuff.


----------



## outdoormikeg (Oct 11, 2003)

I second the props to Confluence for helping recycle old boats!


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Confluence isn't the only Kayak Gear Swap*

Don't miss Golden River Sports 4th annual *Spring Gear Swap April 4th-6th, 2008*. Everything in store at least 10% off. 2007 Stretch M-L $799 or 07 4-Twenty's in S-M. In addition all 2007 Shorts and PFD's 25% off Bring in your old gear you would like to sell. You can choose either 100% store credit, 80% cash in your pocket or a little of each. The paddling season is here, so isn't it time for some new gear. Information at Golden River Sports, 806 Washington Ave. Golden, 80401. Phone 303-215-9386:mrgreen:


----------



## TimmyHo (Jun 24, 2005)

Does the CK swap start at 10am Saturday?


----------

